# Latest film releasing this weekend (limited theatrical)



## Rob Elliott (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi there,

The film ‘The Errand of Angels” releases this weekend to theatres in Utah and Idaho (California, OR, Wash and AZ) to follow.

This was an absolute privilege of mine to write the score for. The honest and heart felt film is a top notch human drama with wonderful writing, direction, cinematography (all shot in Austria). The film production company (Mirror Films) has also produced the score on CD.

Of course I would also love to see my friends support this effort and pick up the Score on CD. Mirror films has kept it VERY inexpensively priced at $9.95 (for nearly 20 tracks).


Go to http://www.mirrorfilms.com and click on BUY THE SOUNDTRACK.


As we all know – many things have to be just right for us to have a ‘connection’ with any film – I think this is just that kind of film.




Here are a few of the themes / cues from the CD.


http://www.robelliottmusic.com/mp3s/Classical/End%20Titles%20(EOA%20main%20theme (http://www.robelliottmusic.com/mp3s/Cla ... in%20theme))_June%2030.mp3




http://www.robelliottmusic.com/mp3s/Classical/Erika_June%2030.mp3 (http://www.robelliottmusic.com/mp3s/Cla ... e%2030.mp3)


http://www.robelliottmusic.com/mp3s/Classical/Find%20Zimmer_July%201.mp3 (http://www.robelliottmusic.com/mp3s/Cla ... ly%201.mp3)


Let me know what you think of entire CD :D at your earliest convenience. 


All the best, 


(PS - budget was small so this is 100% orchestral VSL)

Rob


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 23, 2008)

It's amazing that this has been posted since 4:50
and no one has commented and it's Rob who does consistently great work. Rob, this is good stuff, congratulations and good luck with it all.
It sounds like you did a great job.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey thanks midphase and Dr. Quest - really appreciate it. As we all know - we take projects for all kinds of reasons - but this was one of them I would have done for half my fee (glad though I didn't have to  ). It was just such a beautifully put together film that I knew it would both do well (for an indie) AND be a joy to work on.

I really fought hard to get this one. 

Thanks again guys.


Rob


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats, Rob!

Please remind us when it's out on DVD. 


Looks a little "light" for me, but who knows..? I'll definitely give it a chance.


----------



## DCWAVE (Aug 24, 2008)

Watched it down in the Happy Valley, Rob! Nice show. Great sounding music.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool Dave - glad you enjoyed it. :D 


Rob


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Rob,

very cool!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Patrick - nice surprise for me to see a theatrical release (even limited two states - for now). Seems like everything I am working on is for cable or direct to DVD.

All the best,


----------



## Elfen (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful music Rob. Congrats! 
The piano is from Vsl too?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 25, 2008)

No Elfen- sorry on the piano the dofer would have been to 'bright' for this project. I used the Black Grand (ambience mics).

All the best,

Rob


----------



## poseur (Aug 25, 2008)

i've only listened to "erika", so far,
but will certainly purchase the cd:
"erika" is a beautiful piece, rob.
really.
the film doesn't hold much interest for me,
but your music definitely does.
d

ps:
i hope (for your sake) that the score will
be made available on iTunes?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 25, 2008)

poseur @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> i've only listened to "erika", so far,
> but will certainly purchase the cd:
> "erika" is a beautiful piece, rob.
> really.
> ...




Hey thanks poseur. Yea the production company says it will be there in 4 weeks or so. Not really sure why that takes so long.


Rob


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 25, 2008)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Seems like everything I am working on is for cable or direct to DVD.


Could be worse. Everything I'm working on gets canceled before even airing. :mrgreen: 

That has to be a great feeling to get a gig you can really be proud of. Congrats for that! o-[][]-o 

The first cue wouldn't load, but I like the other two a lot!


----------



## madbulk (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations Rob. I thought maybe I'd hold off buying the CD until after the weekend on the notion that it would appear as though someone had seen the movie and suggested picking up the soundtrack rather than all your colleagues at VI Control bought it. Maybe that's silly. Probably is. But in any event, I'll look forward to hearing it whenever. These first couple of tunes are typically excellent.

Mike and maybe others, for that first link, you have to copy and paste that whole line up to the .mp3 at the end. Can't just click. I assume Rob that your link tag is in the wrong spot or there's a soft return bug in there or something like that.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 25, 2008)

madbulk @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Congratulations Rob. I thought maybe I'd hold off buying the CD until after the weekend on the notion that it would appear as though someone had seen the movie and suggested picking up the soundtrack rather than all your colleagues at VI Control bought it. Maybe that's silly. Probably is. But in any event, I'll look forward to hearing it whenever. These first couple of tunes are typically excellent.
> 
> Mike and maybe others, for that first link, you have to copy and paste that whole line up to the .mp3 at the end. Can't just click. I assume Rob that your link tag is in the wrong spot or there's a soft return bug in there or something like that.




Hey Mike and Brian - thanks a ton. And I hadn't noticed that broken link - but it does work if you 'cut and paste' the whole line to the address line. I just tried to re load the link and it shows the same (could it be too long)? Sorry about that - in any case cut and pasting works.


Rob


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Rob. Your music, as always, sounds superb. Really beautiful and so full of emotion..


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 27, 2008)

artsoundz @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> Congratulations, Rob. Your music, as always, sounds superb. Really beautiful and so full of emotion..




Hey thanks a ton artsoundz- really appreciate it. Saw it last night in the theatre and no one booed the 'composer credit' - so that's good. :D The mix sound decent enough in the theatre. Of course after 6 fast and furious weeks of scoring (chalk full of 'time' comprises) - and I was generally pleased.

I usually 'second guess' my work - but this one works a couple months later (rare for my picky personality - unable to let a 'child be born' and move on).


Thanks again.


Rob


----------

